# New build trouble



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

Something not right. Here are new system specs

Antec 900 Gaming Case
Intel Core 2 Quad Core Q6600
MSI MB - 975X PLATINUM V.2 POWER UP EDITION
4 - Kingston 1GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC CL5 DIMM s
WD 150GB Raptor SATA Hard Drive
Seagate 500GB SATA Hard Drive
coolermaster 850W Power Supply
Sound Blaster XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series sound card 
ATI Radeon 3780 512mb DDR4 320 
Win Vista Ultimate 32Bit w/64Bit Option
Plextor Super Multi Drive PX-810SA 
RocketFish USB HD Enclosure holding 120G Maxtor backup drive

for the actual installation here is what I had configured to adjust bios and install windows vista. Just the minimum to get the new build running


Intel Core 2 Quad Core Q6600
MSI MB - 975X PLATINUM V.2 POWER UP EDITION
1 - Kingston 1GB 800MHz DDR2 Non-ECC CL5 DIMM s
WD 150GB Raptor SATA Hard Drive
ATI Radeon 3780 512mb DDR4 320 
Win Vista Ultimate
Plextor Super Multi Drive PX-810SA 

the Mobo will post and can access the bios no trouble.
Loaded fail safe bios settings. then went in the bios and just enabled Items for the install
Boot from cd-rom
set the boot order. etc....

Mobo sees HD and reports it's property's correctly. The 1gb stick of ram is also showing correctly in bios

So I save changes in bios open up the dvd-rom insert vista and reboot to install it
reboot goes fine. system boots from dvdrom go through the motions of selecting language etc... format the drive and windows begins to install
everything goes as it should 

copy windows files expanding files etc.. when it gets to "completing Installation" as normal it goes into a reboot to finish the install this is when the system hangs. 
I go back into the bios repeatedly. "load optimal defalts" and double check the settings and system does the exact same thing.

I run a memory test from the vista dvd and memory test is good!
I try "repair windows" option with no success. all though it shows an error "external media"
however no external media is connected to the system .

So now my next idea is to just get vista installed on a spare hd on my current pc that Im typing this from and go through and do a complete install. install goes correctly without a hitch. I then disconnect the spare drive and install it in the new system thinking "ok vista is installed on this drive. Just get the new system to boot up and then I can finish the updating and just clone the drive to the new drive I have for the new system" 

Sounds good to me! LOL

now with this done I get the famous message " windows did not shut down correctly" and have all the options for booting into safe mode. I try safe mode, normal, command prompt, etc all the options one at a time and they all lead to the system just continuously rebooting.. 

I don't know whats going on with this. I'm all ears on advice and the "next step". could the Mobo be falty? somkething else going on? I have no idea....

spent 5 hours last hnight trying every configuration I could think of with the same results


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please note that if you do an install on another computer and move it to this one, the computer is looking for chipset drivers for this motherboard, but the other hard disk you moved only has those from the other motherboard, so then you get the error.

Do you have any other IDE hard drives on the computer? (if so, disconnet them for the install)

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

at what point do you hit f6 to load the sata drivers? is this done when you are selecting which drive to install windows? where there is an option "load drivers" also just checking the HD's web site I see that there are Sata drivers which I have downloaded. but thought that since the mobo is sata2 didn't know that drivers had to be loaded for them.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

i've seen that for xp and 98 but have not seen that option on loading vista. I am not running a floppy drive on this new machine can these be loaded from a cd?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I am so sorry, I was thinking you were loading XP. Went back up and there is is in front of me. You DO NOT need that for Vista. My mistake, didn't read that somehow when I went through the thread. Need glasses changed I guess. 

Again, I apologize.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

no problem, so should i attempt to load the sata drivers when I have the load drivers option?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You don't need to with Vista. I need to be gone for a few and will be back in a bit to rethink this one. I also will eliminate the advice that was for XP.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you still have that install on the other drive, then put your drive in the new computer set as master (other drives removed at this point) and see if you can do a "Repairl."

That might make your drive work on your new computer so you can install the chipset drivers.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

no go vista doesn't have a "repair install" only a "start up repair" . Start up repair cannot repair this computer automatically. and here is the error codes

Problem Event Name: start up repairV2
Problem Signature 01: External Media
Problem Signature 02: 6.0.6000.16386.6.0.6000.16386
Problem Signature 03: 6
Problem Signature 04: 131074
Problem Signature 05: NoRootCause
Problem Signature 06: NoRootCause
Problem Signature 07: 0
Problem Signature 08: 2
Problem Signature 09: WrpRepair
Problem Signature 10: 2
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

thinking this Mobo is trash..... might break down and pick up a P35Neo -FR


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I have not found a solution yet, but have been up too many hours, so need to get out of here. I willl try to get back tomorrow to take another look. I would hold a bit and see if we can find a solution. Have you tried the other Sata drive (Seagate) in that board just to see if it will load the OS without a probem?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello :wave:


was the drive you were originally trying to install vista on with the new system a brand new / never used drive ?????


if no / then you will have to wipe/erase the drive with Dariks Boot n Nuke then you can install vista on it

migrating the OS from the install from one computer to another will not work with Vista / Microsoft has made sure of that ! 

I dont think there is anything wrong with your motherboard


try entering the bios >>>> in the advanced bios page or intergrated peripherals page >>>>> you should see something to the effect of 

"sata Controller mode" set this to "IDE mode" for now then you wont have the driver worries until you get the OS installed and the motherboard drivers installed (they are located on the motherboard CD)


try this and post back


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://dban.sourceforge.net/


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

tumbleweed you have been AWESOME! thanks for doing all you have I appreciate it!

I have tried the seagate drive with same results

Linderman, yes both drives are new drives never used. 
I have went into the bios and set the sata controller to ide. and every other config possible! thats whats so frustraiting. also taking a closer look at the "user manual" the bios has a few options that are not listed in the manual.. I have though tried loading failsafe defaults and optimum with the same results. this MOBO has a cmos reset button just under the Sata5 connection I gave that a try tonight and attempted an install same result! and did both failsafe load and optimum with the same results.

I have built 12-17 Pc's over the last 10+ years and have wiped reloaded upgraded. several times and have never experienced anything like this. I have allways used MSI boards and they have allways been flawless for me. until now! ... I went to MSI's site to try and download a usermanual but they do not offer it. did it just to see if the downloaded version included the options that mine is missing. 

I have been allover the web searching and have found alot are having this problem but no one seems to have a "fix" . out of all the tech support forums Ive been too THIS BOARD BY FAR HAS BEEN THE MOST HELPFULL! 


I'll sit back and relax, call it a night for the new build. and check back when I get home from work tomorrow. 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you have been in possission of this board less than 30 days I would retrun the board and get an asus or gigabyte board!!


other than that; as you well know you are doing everythign correctly


I would try an install of win xp just to rule out vista as the culprit ????


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

unfortuneately the mobo was purchased in Sept 07 so Im SOL on returning it. 

as far as an Asus or gigabyte board could you recomend a few that would be a good choice for my other hardware? I am not familiar with eaither of these MFG's. 

thanks again for your help


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

looking at this asus board "asus P5B Premium Vista Edition"


anythoughts?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats a good board



my fav in the asus line up is the P5K3-deluxe wifi


whats your budget ?


I would send your other board to the manufacturer for RMA they generally have a 3 year warranty ? then you could sell of that board on ebay to help offset the cost of a new board


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in asmuch as you are buying a new board I would advise you get a board with the intel P35 chipset these are a "forward" looking boards at the moment


the board you referenced has the Intel P965 chipset which was a very good and stable chipset; but they are getting to be old >>>> if there is such a thing in the world of computers :upset:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

or if you want to stick with DDR2 then its brother is a nice choice also

*ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard *

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182

I also agree the 965 chipset is getting a bit old compared to what is available now


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the board Blackduck linked is actaully the best deal for the money / performance ratio ! ray:ray:


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

want to stay under 200 for the board and keep the ddr2 mem The board blackduck lkists only has 1 pcie slot I would like to have 2 so in the future i can ad a second vid card for crossfire.

thanks for the suggestions !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well without dropping to a third tier manufacturer I dont see how you can get two PCI x 16 lanes for $200.00 ????


have a look at the Gigabyte boards based on the P35 DQ6 

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products...erboard&ProductID=2532&ProductName=GA-P35-DQ6

or asus boards with P35 chipset and two pci express slots



its hard to find a motherboard that will run BOTH video cards at 16X

most of them run the first card at 16X and the second card at 8X or 4X which IMHO is a toal waste of the second video card / especially if the second video card is a $400.00 card 


IMHO the boards with a single 16X pci express slot and the ATI 3870 X2 are a much more powerful set-up and the best bang for the buck on a high end system for less money than an SLI or Crossfire system of the same performance factor !


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

point well taken! 

looks like I may be able to pick up the Asus board for maybe 100.00 when it comes to deals it's more of who you know and not what.

once i get the board replaced i'll post back results!


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

we'll decided on a new board and went with the MSI P35 Platinum.. I know, I know, but I'm a sucker for MSI boards. 
here's the link

MSI P35 PLATINUM

found a website john barnetts windows vista installation. THe site claims that Vista dose not load sata drivers by default? and to load them at the Load drivers option during the install... we'll tried that and still no go! 

so took an old IDE drive I have and hooked it up and went into the bios and disabled sata and enabled only Ide devices and got the same result as I have been getting! had to give it atleast another try LOL. I'm a glutin for puniushment! LOL

Anyway the new board should be here on 3/15 at the latest! so hopefully this weekend I can get this thing built! 

Thanks again for all the help ! will post again once the new board is in!


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

NEW MOBO IS IN! 

Vista ultimate 32 is runnning now for 72 hours! the 48 hour burn in tests went flawlessly!

WOW is this thing fast!

Thank you tumbleweed and linderman for helping me work through the old MoBo. It now lays in the trash bin awaiting recyle day!

theold 8year old system scored a 1.4 in windows experience rating under vista basic. the new system scored a 6.9 with ultimate. 

OH THE SPEED OF A NEW UP TO DATE SYSTEM!


----------

